# Primary fermentation in a carboy/jug



## BobF (Dec 21, 2009)

When fermenting juice, sometimes I start in jugs using a coffee filter as a cap until fermentation slows down. Works fine.

I was wondering, does anybody that does this ever invert the carboy for the daily stir? With a hand over the top, of course ...


----------



## cpfan (Dec 21, 2009)

BobF said:


> When fermenting juice, sometimes I start in jugs using a coffee filter as a cap until fermentation slows down. Works fine.
> 
> I was wondering, does anybody that does this ever invert the carboy for the daily stir? With a hand over the top, of course ...



Daily stir? Not required (or recommended) for most kits. Juggling a 23 litre carboy not recommended for most people (never mind us old folks).

Presumably you're talking a bout a 1 gallon jug. Yes I have done that for degassing a 1 gallon jug.

Steve


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2009)

I have done that when it is in a one gallon jug but usually once I transfer to a carboy I am done with stirring, should I still be stirring?

Julie


----------



## BobF (Dec 21, 2009)

Julie said:


> I have done that when it is in a one gallon jug but usually once I transfer to a carboy I am done with stirring, should I still be stirring?
> 
> Julie


 
cpfan/Julie - It's a 1 gal jug and a 3 gal carboy. It's just started, what you would consider primary fermentation. Unlike a bucket, it's hard to wet everything on the sides of the jug/carboy by stirring. I'm just thinking of ways to "rinse" the inside where it has foamed up. Not a big deal.

No, I wouldn't stir a secondary daily ...


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

Thing is Bob, if you are using fruits or anything else that floats in the must, it is necessary to push down that "cap" at least once a day, twice is better. You want to keep those solids moist. it is very difficult to do in a carboy, or even in a gallon jug.

Most will agree to do your primary ferment in a bucket. During the primary, yeast likes that oxegen to grow and multiply.

There is no reason to stir, as far as I know. The yeast will find its own way.

Fermenting in a jug or carboy will sure work, but find a food grade bucket and allow you primary ferment to "grow" in there.

I am using a 5 gallon bucket from a laundry soap, I cleaned the hell out of it and have been using it for 15 or more batches of wine.(no, my wine doesn't taste soapy, so save your comments!) I too have used a carboy during the primay, but if you are using whole fruit, access to push down the cap can be tough.

A regular old fashioned 5 gallon bucket, cleaned and sterilized is all you need.( I would recommend a paint straining bag or nylon stockings to contain the fruit) easier to remove and gives you a head start on the parcticles that would otherwise be suspended in the very wine you want to eventually clear!


BUT! Keep in mind, if you want to transfer to a 5 galon secondary, you will have to have started with more than 5 gallons. Taking into consideration lees and leftover fruit chunks.

I personally, because of limited space have 3 gallon better bottles(carboys). Therefore I can make a 4 gallon batch in my 5 gallon bucket, transfer it to the 3, and have a little left for topping off.

So.. in conclusion, again mixed opinions. Ferment in an open bucket covered with a cheeese cloth, etc. Primary fermentation and secondary fermentation are quite different.

Troy


----------



## BobF (Dec 22, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Thing is Bob, if you are using fruits or anything else that floats in the must, it is necessary to push down that "cap" at least once a day, twice is better. You want to keep those solids moist. it is very difficult to do in a carboy, or even in a gallon jug.
> 
> 
> Troy


 
This is something I only do with pure juice, so fruit caps aren't a problem.


----------

